# Help/maint Fees/worldmark/wyndham



## sts295 (Nov 23, 2008)

Where Can I Find Mf Grid For Worldmark?are They All Just Point Based?
Wyndham Mf Fees Are Transparent But Can Not Find Wm.
Same Parent Co./are They About The Same?

What Are Nhk And Premier Memberships?

Also How Easy Is It  For Wm To Exchange Into Wyndham Resorts?

What Star Rating Would Wm Resorts Have By Aaa? My Friend 
Insists  3 Or Lower Since The Rooms/resorts Are Okay And Have
No Activities/restaurant On Site And Service Is Lousy.
Do You Agree?

Thanks


----------



## rhonda (Nov 23, 2008)

Quick search on Google turns up a nice reference for 2008 WM Maintenance Fees on wmonwers.com.  

A Worldmark 'Nhk' account is an older, grandfathered account that is not charged housekeeping on top of maintenance fees.  If you find/own a "non-housekeeping" account you will pay maintenance fees according to the current schedule -- but you may use your WM credits for as many stays each year as you wish without running out of housekeeping tokens.  

Worldmark Premier memberships are those that may use all Worldmark resorts (all those built at time of original purchase and all those added to the network after time of original purchase) and has access to 'Bonus Time.'  A 'standard' account (if you ever find one??) lacks these two features.

There was a recent discussion here on the units shared across WM/WVO.  A search should bring it up?


----------

